#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Het grote 'post foto's van je cablecase' topic

## kenx

Hallo,

Naar aanleiding van de bouw van een cablecase voor me, ben ik op zoek naar ideetjes over de aanpak en de indeling van jullie cases. Een beetje zoals het topic waar je je multikabel mag posten. 

Graag zoveel mogelijk foto's... Hoe meer foto's, hoe meer inspiratie. Aanbevelingen voor kant en klare cases mag ook, de mijne hoeft niet zo heel groot te zijn.

Alvast bedankt!

*ADVERTENTIE : J&H Licht en Geluid Shop - FLIGHTCASES*

----------


## kenx

Niemand dat even een foto'tje wil maken en eventjes uploaden? 5 minuutjes werk... :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJ_matthias

denk dat het er in veel bedrijven gewoon zo aan toe gaat:
bij ons alleszinds al wel

proplex-dmx kit:

(fotos aed-rent)

----------


## djspeakertje

Gewoon even googlen op "kabelcase" en "kabelkist", daar kom je een heel end mee. Zelf heb ik bij een drive-in show eens zoiets gezien, lijkt mij wel handig, onderste gedeelte voor schuko's/verdeeldoosjes/powercon's en het bovenste gedeelte voor XLR, met een apart vakje voor rare verloopjes/DI's. Of gewoon één kist power en één kist audio (en één kist licht?). 

De foto is van Denting (sorry mod, maar het gaat om het idee :Wink: )


Daan

----------


## 4AC

Niet het meest boeiende iets om foto's van te maken, helaas.
En ik ben helaas ook te lui om er een foto van te maken.
Maar ach, als ik het nodig zou hebben dan ziet het er ongeveer zou uit:

En dan elke case een verschillende kabelsoort, lengtes van kort naar lang.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## LJ_jacob

Hoi Kenx

Bij cabelcases wordt ook veel gebruik gemaakt van standaard maten. Dit wil zeggen maten die veel gebruikt worden en makkelijk zijn met vervoer. Vaak 60 cm, 80 cm of een veelvoud hiervan. Vaak in combinatie met (verwijderbare) schotten. check even t*chn*c*se o.i.d. zij hebben vaak wel voorbeelden(en plaatjes?) hiervan.

----------


## Junior

> Hoi Kenx
> 
> Bij cabelcases wordt ook veel gebruik gemaakt van standaard maten. Dit wil zeggen maten die veel gebruikt worden en makkelijk zijn met vervoer. Vaak 60 cm, 80 cm of een veelvoud hiervan. Vaak in combinatie met (verwijderbare) schotten. check even t*chn*c*se o.i.d. zij hebben vaak wel voorbeelden(en plaatjes?) hiervan.




De buitenste maten 60 cm dan passen er precies 4 naast elkaar in een normale bakwagen/trailer.

Dus ook liever 59 cm dan 61 want 4 kisten van 61 cm word al erg krap.

De kist hoeft natuurlijk alleen in de breedte 60 cm te zijn voor de lengte kan je een andere maat kiezen waar inderdaad vaan 80 word gekozen.

Maar als dit je eerste kabel case is gok ik niet dat je een trailer/grote bakwagen hebt?

De kist hoeft natuurlijk alleen in de breedte 60 cm te zijn voor de lengte kan je een andere maat kiezen waar inderdaad vaan 80 word gekozen.

----------


## 4uss

> Maar ach, als ik het nodig zou hebben dan ziet het er ongeveer zou uit:



En als je dan meer dan 2 lades open doet klapt t hele zaakje naar voren?

----------


## dj-wojcik

En word dit niet wat te zwaar wanneer je de case vol hebt.
terwijl het toch wat makkelijker is als je 2 x de helft aan cases hebt? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BJD

Toch is dit wel een erg makkelijke manier om op een klein oppervlak veel kabels kwijt te kunnen. Als je backstageruimte beperkt is dus ideaal. Uiteraard wel met openklappende deur met een wieltje, zodat de kist nooit omkiepert door het openen v.d. lades.

----------


## stainz

Of de wielen aan de "achterkant" dat je hem tipt dan kan hij in principe ook niet kiepen.

Hier standaard een 60x80 kist verdeeld in 3 gelijke delen met eventueel inlay. 
Invulling naar wens afhankelijk van de klus

----------


## BJD

Ja, geweldig! Je bouwt een ladenkist voor je kabels welke je vervolgens achterover tipt om te voorkomen dat hij voorover valt als je een lade opentrekt? Kun je het nut hiervan misschien even toelichten? Wat mij betreft is een trucksize kist met schotten in dát geval dan toch praktischer  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stainz

ik zal het even toelichten, zie dat het er erg slordig stond.

De achterkant zoals hij nu staat doe je wieltjes op en dan voor het transport tip je hem.

----------


## drummerke

ik gebruik standaard Stackcase II (40*60*40). 

XLR kabels liggen dan op drie torentjes en dat werk goed.. in de gaten is er dan plaats voor DI en Gaffa tape rollen. Boven op de kist ligt een kleine stage blok. Voor stroom kabels is kist gewoon in 2 verdeeld. Kist is met één man nog goed draagbaar al plaats ik ze wel op wieltjes.

----------


## vasco

Ik heb deze kist inclusief bak (en een foto hiervan heb ik nog nooit gemaakt omdat ik er geen reden voor heb).
Een toren met lade heb ik al eens gezien en ziet er erg netjes en verzorgt uit maar al eens gedacht aan het (extra) gewicht dat deze lade met zich meebrengen?




> Niemand dat even een foto'tje wil maken en eventjes uploaden? 5 minuutjes werk...



Denk dat men best wil maar weet je (nog) wat voor een weer het was afgelopen zaterdag?
Ik persoonlijk weet wel wat beters te doen als ik vrij ben bij 35 graden dan achter een computer zitten en met een camera naar het magazijn te gaan (kost mij toch ook iets meer dan die 5 minuten tijd om daar te geraken).

----------


## joe

> Niet het meest boeiende iets om foto's van te maken, helaas.
> En ik ben helaas ook te lui om er een foto van te maken.
> Maar ach, als ik het nodig zou hebben dan ziet het er ongeveer zou uit:
> 
> En dan elke case een verschillende kabelsoort, lengtes van kort naar lang.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



 
Grappig, kom ik zomaar me eigen case/foto tegen  :Smile: 

Het ligt er een beetje aan waarvoor je je kabel case wil gebruiken.
Voor kabels voor het licht wil je geen lade cases, 
Laden te vaak op/dicht (vooral met afbouwen niet handig)
Multi / lange 220v kabels zijn te grof/zwaar/dik 
Je hebt de kisten alleen nodig tijdens op/afbouw daarna kan je ze gewoon ergens neer zetten en hoef je er niet meer bij (op een paar spare kabels na)

Voor het geluid vind ik de lade cases geweldig werken.
Lade dicht en het ziet er netjes uit.
Blijft erg overzichtelijk en compact op het podium.
Ik kan me dood ergeren aan spullen die steeds weer op me cases liggen waar ik nog in moet, bij lade cases heb je daar geen last van.
Vooral met festivals met veel bandwisselingen heb je echt profeit van lade cases.

De lade case op de foto is 60/60 ik heb er voor gekozen om er geen deksel voor te doen, voordelen hiervan zijn dat het sneller werkt en meer opslag ruimte heeft, nadeel valt sneller om, maar je went er snel aan om maar 1 la tegelijk open te doen.
Dubbele lade case heb ik ook, alleen vind ik deze veelte zwaar worden en kan je echt niet meer een podium op tillen, mocht dat nodig zijn.

----------


## 4AC

> Grappig, kom ik zomaar me eigen case/foto tegen 
> 
> Het ligt er een beetje aan waarvoor je je kabel case wil gebruiken.
> Voor kabels voor het licht wil je geen lade cases, 
> Laden te vaak op/dicht (vooral met afbouwen niet handig)
> Multi / lange 220v kabels zijn te grof/zwaar/dik 
> Je hebt de kisten alleen nodig tijdens op/afbouw daarna kan je ze gewoon ergens neer zetten en hoef je er niet meer bij (op een paar spare kabels na)
> 
> Voor het geluid vind ik de lade cases geweldig werken.
> ...



Ah, die foto kwam dus bij jouw vandaan.
Bedankt voor je heldere uitleg  :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## kenx

Bedankt iedereen voor de handige tips, en zeker dus de afmetingen! 

Zelf heb ik een kleine aanhangwagen (lees: groot genoeg) ter beschikking voor cases en overig materiaal. Ook nog eventueel een bestelwagen, die ik kan gebruiken. 

Waar dient het eigenlijk voor? 
Wel, een band. Omdat wij regelmatig optredentjes hebben, en ik het lastig vind met al die kabels, gewoon 1 gezamenlijke case waar we alles netjes in rangschikken, netjes gelabelled. Zo vinden we alles makkelijk terug, en is alles netjes, raak je minder snel iets verloren. 

Nogmaals bedankt iedereen!

----------


## LJ_jacob

> De buitenste maten 60 cm dan passen er precies 4 naast elkaar in een normale bakwagen/trailer.
> 
> Dus ook liever 59 cm dan 61 want 4 kisten van 61 cm word al erg krap.
> 
> De kist hoeft natuurlijk alleen in de breedte 60 cm te zijn voor de lengte kan je een andere maat kiezen waar inderdaad vaan 80 word gekozen.
> 
> Maar als dit je eerste kabel case is gok ik niet dat je een trailer/grote bakwagen hebt?
> 
> De kist hoeft natuurlijk alleen in de breedte 60 cm te zijn voor de lengte kan je een andere maat kiezen waar inderdaad vaan 80 word gekozen.



Kon het nog even niet laten....
60 breed in 80 hoog vind ik gemakkelijk, Als je de kist tipt (zoals vaak gebeurd tijdens vervoer) zijn 2 kisten naast elkaar precies 80*120 cm, en dat is dan weer net europallet formaat. Gezien de binnenruimte van een vrachtwagen meestal om en nabij de 2,40 meter breed is kun je dus mooi puzzelen. met pallets en kisten (of vari*lite badkuipen, of blauwe karren, of gitter boxen of.... naja je snapt me)
In dit geval van het bandje (als het verklein "je" hier op z'n plek is) is dat nog niet iets om je zorgen over te maken denk ik.
succes met het uitzoeken/bouwen van je kist! hou je ons op de hoogte? ben benieuwd wat het geworden is!

----------


## kenx

> Kon het nog even niet laten....
> 60 breed in 80 hoog vind ik gemakkelijk, Als je de kist tipt (zoals vaak gebeurd tijdens vervoer) zijn 2 kisten naast elkaar precies 80*120 cm, en dat is dan weer net europallet formaat. Gezien de binnenruimte van een vrachtwagen meestal om en nabij de 2,40 meter breed is kun je dus mooi puzzelen. met pallets en kisten (of vari*lite badkuipen, of blauwe karren, of gitter boxen of.... naja je snapt me)
> In dit geval van het bandje (als het verklein "je" hier op z'n plek is) is dat nog niet iets om je zorgen over te maken denk ik.
> succes met het uitzoeken/bouwen van je kist! hou je ons op de hoogte? ben benieuwd wat het geworden is!




Thanks man! Doe ik zeker!

----------


## jens

Als je alleen ben maak de kisten niet te groot!!

Er gaat altijd meer in dan je denkt. en daar is het gewicht ook naar.

----------


## Stoney3K

4AC: Je draait zo te zien regelmatig klusjes voor Centerparcs?  :Wink: 

Die van mij stond al ergens gepost, maar hier nog eens:



Boris Case kabelkistje van 80x60x60 met wielen en inzetbak. In totaal 4 bakken, met respectievelijk power en Speakon (zware kabels onderin), XLR en alle andere vreemdsoortige kabels en verlopen.

----------


## 4AC

> 4AC: Je draait zo te zien regelmatig klusjes voor Centerparcs?



hahaha, ja, het viel mij ook al op.
Maar -zoals ik al zei- het is niet mijn kist. Deze bleek overigens van Joe te zijn...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Tom Leenknegt

Onze kabelcases bezitten de standaardmaten 120x 60x 60cm. Deze bezitten over 8 handvaten + 4 geremde wielen. Tevens zijn ze stapelbaar via de blinde schotels. In een camion passen er perfect 2 cases naast elkaar. Ook in een camionette zijn ze makkelijk te transporteren. Deze cases worden bij ons gebruikt als standaard kabelbak voor stroom, dmx, drijfkracht, harting,... Zelfs onze sunstrips zitten in zo'n bakken, per 12 stuks. De compartimenten zijn naar eigen wens in te delen via losse schoten. Tevens zijn er ook nog inzetbakken ter beschikking.

De bakken zijn afkomstig van Dcase (www.dcase.be). 

Hieronder enkele foto's:


(Heb problemen om foto's toe te voegen) Foto's zijn op de site van Dcase te bezichtigen.

----------


## NesCio01

kHeb wat standaard kisten voor
audiokabels en 230V en speakon (Technocase)

Balkjes op 10 cm van onder voor wat mikestatieven.
Hier boven op 3 bakken voor div. bekabeling.

Maten? Ik d8 1100 x 400 x 400
8 handvaten, 2 geremde wielen

grtz

----------


## drummerke

Ik gebruik momenteel deze kisten (60x40x40). Zijn goedkoop in de handel te verkrijgen, alleen vind ik ze niet altijd even praktisch. Ik heb 1tje voor XLR, 1tje voor power en 1tje voor ledlichten. Voor men kabels zou het beter zijn om 60x60 te hebben zodat je dan 4 gelijke vakken kan maken. Maar zou dan maar 25 a30cm hoog mogen zijn. (gewicht).

----------


## rinus bakker

> 4AC: Je draait zo te zien regelmatig klusjes voor Centerparcs? 
> 
> Die van mij stond al ergens gepost, maar hier nog eens:
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Case kabelkistje van 80x60x60 met wielen en inzetbak. In totaal 4 bakken, met respectievelijk power en Speakon (zware kabels onderin), XLR en alle andere vreemdsoortige kabels en verlopen.



1) Gaat die deksel van de kist wel goed dicht als je de inzetbak niet teveel tot 'rammelaar' hebt laten maken?
2) Hoe til je die bak eruit als ie erg ongelijk belast is?
Dan zijn twee handgrepen (aan de binnenzijde van de buitenkanten) toch wel zo handig?

----------


## rinus bakker

> proplex-dmx kit:
> 
> (fotos aed-rent)



Is er een ergonomische reden voor die vakverdeling?
Ik zou zeggen kleine vakken vooraan, en de grote aan de deksel/scharnierkant.
Geizen de wielplaatsing/dekselschotels is het een behoorlijk instabiel ettertje..
Nooit last mee?

----------


## rinus bakker

> Mvg,
> Teun



Maar in mijn geval zouden de wielen dan toch echt op de 'rugzijde' zitten.
Stabieler tijdens gebruik en tijdens vervoer.
Mijn toolcases (de 4e aan het verslijten sinds 1980, of beter #1 en #2 was ik te snel uitgegroeid, en #4 gaat de komende 30 jaar nog wel mee  :Cool: ) zijn altijd zo uitgevoerd geweest.

----------


## rinus bakker

En (vergeten) uiteraard met een wat andere opstelling van de handgrepen....

----------


## mrVazil

post eens een foto?  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

HH da's nu even een probleem:
hij staat geheel ingebouwd in de garage.
Als ik 'm weer "uitgegraven" heb zal ik eraan proberen te denken.
(en dan moet ik nog even iemand vinden die dat foto'tje kan linken (ofzo)

----------


## Roelande

lang leve humor on stage:

----------


## Stoney3K

> lang leve humor on stage:



Hij ligt toch nog niet op zijn kop? Alleen op zijn kant!  :Big Grin: 

Als er nou 'no TIP' had gestaan....

----------


## daveyb

wij hebben het ook zo, omdat we vaak compact werken met een kleine kist. Maar werkt perfect, alleen je moet niks op t randje leggen (wij hebben een andere bak dat wel!) Want anders gaat die niet of moeilijk dicht.

----------


## drummerke

men nieuwe kabel case (60x60x30). Het idee is om later ook multikabel en mixer 19" in zelfde afmetingen kist te maken.

----------


## Gast1401081

met dank aan Albertus van Dutycase! 

1x kabelcase, 1x mike + specials case en 1x toolcase!

----------


## qvt

Werk je tegenwoordig in Meerkerk Mac?

----------


## Gast1401081

nope, Almellloooooh... maar deze cases heb ik dus als touwhok. 
Wel via Dutycase - drachten aangeschaft, maar okee.

----------

